# Cruise control unavailable



## raroque4u

My 2017 Model S while driving home give message that the autopilot is not available and could be available on next drive. The error message was cruise control unavailable. I did the deep sleep to have the AP computer reboot, turn-off sentry and still ahve the error message. In there any other remedy I can do to try to fix the issue or is it time to make service appointment? Thanks in adavance!


----------



## JasonF

Unplug any USB devices, and if you're using one for Sentry Mode or TeslaCam, reformat it.


----------



## raroque4u

Thanks. How do you reformat?


----------



## JasonF

raroque4u said:


> Thanks. How do you reformat?


There's a settings button for it. I forget where it is though, it's either in Security or Service.


----------



## raroque4u

Found it. So reformat it then un plugged USB or leave it on before having to put the car back to sleep?


----------



## JasonF

raroque4u said:


> Found it. So reformat it then un plugged USB or leave it on before having to put the car back to sleep?


Unplug everything USB, let the car sleep, and then plug the reformatted drive back in.


----------

